# Smoked Bison Chuck Roast (Que-Vu)



## millerbuilds (Jan 28, 2018)

Happy Sunday All!
Today I am smoking a Bison (Buffalo) Chuck Roast.
I was able to get one from a local farm here.  I have never smoked one, so hopefully it turns out.
I decided to use the PBC with oak.  I cut the roast into 1/2 to hang in the PBC.
I marinated/brine the roast to take in as much moisture as possible into this very lean cut of meat.  I used beer, salt, garlic, black pepper, onion, red pepper, and sugar.
I let it brine/marinate for 12 hours.
Then onto the pit for a nice cook, I plan on pulling it when the IT reaches 150 and let it rest before serving.





















I will post finally pics when it is done.

Thanks for looking

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 30, 2018)

MB, It is looking good ,how did it turn out?


----------



## Kay Magruder (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks great! I'm smoking one tomorrow....what kind of wood chips did you use?


----------



## millerbuilds (Feb 3, 2018)

Kay Magruder said:


> Looks great! I'm smoking one tomorrow....what kind of wood chips did you use?



I used Oak.  Turned out great

Pictures coming

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey all, 
Sorry I did not get the pictures up quicker, we lost internet, then I was out of town... blah, blah, blah...
Anyway,
It turned out good, it was a bit tougher then I wanted, but for the first attempt I thought it turned out pretty darn good.  

Couple pictures....













Thanks for looking.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 3, 2018)

MB sorry this came out tougher then you expected. Any pointers on getting it a little more tender? We have a couple of Bison farms in VT. and I always wanted to try it. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## millerbuilds (Feb 3, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> MB sorry this came out tougher then you expected. Any pointers on getting it a little more tender? We have a couple of Bison farms in VT. and I always wanted to try it.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Chris, 
It was not too tough, but I wanted a bit more tender.
Next time I will do a couple things different.  1)  I will pull it at 130 and wrap it. 2) I will let it rest longer than 15 minutes.   
Flavor wise it was spot on.

Thanks for the point!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## Kay Magruder (Feb 3, 2018)

Kay Magruder said:


> Looks great! I'm smoking one tomorrow....what kind of wood chips did you use?





millerbuilds said:


> Chris,
> It was not too tough, but I wanted a bit more tender.
> Next time I will do a couple things different.  1)  I will pull it at 130 and wrap it. 2) I will let it rest longer than 15 minutes.
> Flavor wise it was spot on.
> ...


Thanks for posting the pics....it looks delicious! Any thoughts on brining it for more than 12 hours?


----------

